# Defense and range ammo for 45 XDE 3.3.



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

After watching a few videos on ballistics from a 45acp XDS 3.3” barrel, the expansion and penetration results into ballistics gel through several layers of denim were sufficient enough for me to settle on a Springfield XDE 3.3 45 for my new carry pistol but after reading some other information, is a regular 230gr hollow point going to have enough velocity to fully do it’s job in a real life situation after being fired from a short barrel? I dunno, I’m not really at this point regretting the 45 and thinking maybe I shoulda opted for the 9-mil version but after watching those few videos, I settled on the 45 because I figured since the 45 was only two rounds short of what the 9mm version can hold, I figured more punch/larger wound channel would be better, so I got the 45. 

What do you guys think? I’ve been practicing with just regular ole 230 grain full metal jacket‘s and actually carry the 230 grain federal premium HST‘s as my defense ammo. Not sure really what all is out there in a lighter bullet weight but should that be something worth looking into? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

